# Deformación profesional



## kuleshov

My bilingual dictionary tells me "To be obsessed with one's work". 
I remember Woody Allen in one of his films using the expression
"professional deformation", perhaps translating from French.
What do native speakers say?
An English teacher who can't help correcting their students' mistakes would be an example of "deformación profesional", or a GP who takes your pulse when they handshake.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Hello, Kileshov.

This is quite funny, for I use the same expression in Spanish quite often: "deformación profesional".

For instance, when one of my friends says: "I went to Los Angeles last month", I authomatically start asking:

-Did you go via London or via Paris?
-Did you fly with American Airlines or British Airways?
-Did you pay a full fare? How was the Economy Class? Did you like the catering?Was there any delay? Where they nice at the front desk? What was the state of you luggage at arrival? How would you rate the service of XXX airline? And so on...

I suppose you can guess about my work field. Now, that is what I call professional deformation!!!

Does it have the same meaning for English speakers?

Thanks.


----------



## Masood

I'm struggling to find an accurate translation. One (very informal) translation that springs to mind is _anal_. Someone who pays unnecessarily excessive attention to detail could be described as _being anal_. Be careful who you say it to, though.


----------



## cristóbal

Haha, "anal" is perfect!  However, "professional deformation" doesn't sound familiar to me, and what's more, it sounds rather weird, so, no, it doesn't have the same meaning for me... That said, the best thing I can think of (that's not a bit vulgar) is the translation that the dictionary gives...


----------



## funkwalter

Hi,

would it be also possible to say *"he is biased by his profession"* , please correct me if I'm wrong 

cheers


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Masood said:
			
		

> I'm struggling to find an accurate translation. One (very informal) translation that springs to mind is _anal_. Someone who pays unnecessarily excessive attention to detail could be described as _being anal_. Be careful who you say it to, though.



Then it obviously does not mean the same in English than in Spanish. "Deformación profesional" is a tendency to address any subject from your professional point of view, rather than a "neutral" one. For instance, after having specialized in Marketing at college, I find it hard to watch/read an advertisement of any kind from a consumer's point of view only, I always reflect on the marketing strategy, the message, the image, the colours, etc., from a "professional" perspective. I hope that does not account for being "anal".


----------



## Chaucer

kuleshov said:
			
		

> My bilingual dictionary tells me "To be obsessed with one's work".
> I remember Woody Allen in one of his films using the expression
> "professional deformation", perhaps translating from French.
> What do native speakers say?
> An English teacher who can't help correcting their students' mistakes would be an example of "deformación profesional", or a GP who takes your pulse when they handshake.



*occupational idiosincracy*


----------



## belén

I believe this is a Spanish word game that comes from "formación profesional" (this is an educational alternative to high school, for people who doesn't think they will be attending University, so they specialize in a particular job (car mechanic, plumber...) 

So I have the feeling "deformación profesional" comes from that.

B


----------



## LadyBlakeney

You are right, Belén, "deformación profesional" started as a joke derived from the term you have explained; however, nowadays it is widely used in the sense I explained above.


----------



## belén

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> You are right, Belén, "deformación profesional" started as a joke derived from the term you have explained; however, nowadays it is widely used in the sense I explained above.



Oh yes, of course, it is widely used, I use it, you use it...I was only explaining where it comes from to give some light into the subject.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

And very well you did, Belén. I have lost count of the hundreds of things I have learned reading messages like yours! I was only doing a little bit of explaining for Spanish learners, so that they know, not only where the expression comes from, but also the meaning to which it has derived.

Anyway, if I bothered you I am truly sorry.


----------



## Luke

Nobody has mentioned "workaholic" yet.  It's someone who is addicted to working, like an alcoholic to alcohol.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

That is a good one, Luke, although when you have "deformación profesional" in Spanish, you don't have to be a workaholic necessarily (I am not, I swear).


----------



## belén

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> And very well you did, Belén. I have lost count of the hundreds of things I have learned reading messages like yours! I was only doing a little bit of explaining for Spanish learners, so that they know, not only where the expression comes from, but also the meaning to which it has derived.
> 
> Anyway, if I bothered you I am truly sorry.




No bothers at all LadyB, I apologize as well if I seemed angry or something 
As you very well say, the most important is learning!!


----------



## Amapolita

Hello everybody,

I've learnt today that the expression used in England for "deformación profesional" is "professional training". I hope to have been of help.

Thank you for all the information you all provide.


----------



## superkukito

Hi Amapolita,

The term "professional training" means "formación profesional".  As they explain earlier in the dialogue, the term "deormación profesional" comes from that term, and is used for those people who take their professional habits outside of their work sphere.  It's the first time I write here, but I find this is truly a tricky term...


----------



## spanishtoenglish

maybe "professional weakness" would work.  

Or a longer explanation, like "That's one of the downsides of working as a XXX."


----------



## stagbeetle

Hola foro, hace unos días estaba viendo una película española y uno de los personajes dijo, "es un defecto profesional", que tradujeron a "professional defects". ¿Signifíca lo mismo?


----------



## Greensleeves

I find this expression more accurate. I agree and thank Funkwalter for this.



funkwalter said:


> Hi,
> 
> would it be also possible to say *"he is biased by his profession"* , please correct me if I'm wrong
> 
> cheers


----------



## SydLexia

funkwalter said:


> Hi,
> 
> would it be also possible to say *"he is biased by his profession"* , please correct me if I'm wrong
> 
> cheers


Personally I don't think 'bias' is the right word here.

"It's an occupational hazard" would work in some situations.

You could also say "they're the perks of the job" in the same way you could say "son gajes del oficio", if you see what I mean.

syd


----------



## doncarlos

Hi, I see this is a very old thread but I've just thought of one that I think might work better: 

*"That's the .........(your profession or trade)....in me"*, like 

"Sorry, I can't help it, it's the teacher in me"


----------



## spanishtoenglish

Thanks, doncarlos, that is a good option!!


----------



## Curatica

I was searching the Internet for a translation of this idiom, which is used in my native language with exactly the same meaning as it is in Spanish or French. Thank you for this solution! It seems excellent to me; that is, it reflects exactly the idea and it is expressed in a beautiful literary manner.

Regards.


----------



## doncarlos

Thank you for thanking!  
All the best


----------



## aurilla

LadyBlakeney said:


> Hello, Kileshov.
> 
> This is quite funny, for I use the same expression in Spanish quite often: "deformación profesional".
> 
> For instance, when one of my friends says: "I went to Los Angeles last month", I authomatically start asking:
> 
> -Did you go via London or via Paris?
> -Did you fly with American Airlines or British Airways?
> -Did you pay a full fare? How was the Economy Class? Did you like the catering?Was there any delay? Where they nice at the front desk? What was the state of you luggage at arrival? How would you rate the service of XXX airline? And so on...
> 
> I suppose you can guess about my work field. Now, that is what I call professional deformation!!!
> 
> Does it have the same meaning for English speakers?
> 
> Thanks.



Been there, too. Same profession.


----------



## inib

doncarlos said:


> Hi, I see this is a very old thread but I've just thought of one that I think might work better:
> 
> *"That's the .........(your profession or trade)....in me"*, like
> 
> "Sorry, I can't help it, it's the teacher in me"


Yes, the thread was old, and now it's even older, but a student asked me for a non-exact equivalent, but something that could be said in the same situation. I was stumped, and* I think yours is a very good option.
*I was in the very same situation a few days ago. A native English speaker and a Spanish person with near-excellent English were having a conversation in English. When the Spanish girl made a minimal mistake, I nearly jumped in, but then excused myself saying that it was only because of "deformación profesional" (I'm a language teacher). It was harder to explain to the native English speaker in words, though she intuitively knew what was wrong with me!


----------



## doncarlos

Thank you, Inib, that's encouraging!


----------



## nilart

I know this thread is old and it's been brought back twice but I just came to this same question and was wondering it would be correct to use for example:

"We, computer engineers, tend to have an opinion just about anything, quirks of the profession..."

Thanks you


----------



## spanishtoenglish

Hi nilart: 
I like "quirks of the profession."  I would change the first part of your statement to something like: "Those of us who are computer engineers tend to have an opinion about just about / pretty much everything, quirks of the profession."



nilart said:


> I know this thread is old and it's been brought back twice but I just came to this same question and was wondering it would be correct to use for example:
> 
> "We, computer engineers, tend to have an opinion just about anything, quirks of the profession..."
> 
> Thanks you


----------



## SydLexia

nilart said:


> I know this thread is old and it's been brought back twice but I just came to this same question and was wondering it would be correct to use for example:
> 
> "We, computer engineers, tend to have an opinion just about anything, quirks of the profession..."
> 
> Thanks you



Correct, yes, but surely a strategic error. Why are you implying that computer engineers are more likely to have opinions about everything than other people, and why should that, true or not, have anything at all to do with the nature of the job, 'quirk' or not?

You are in danger of sounding smug, arrogant, or just a little.... disconnected from reality.

"We computer engineers tend to see everything in hex/in binary/as on or off/in terms of objects/as nodes/as a web of connections/etc.* It's something that comes with the job*."

"As computer engineers we tend to see........" would probably be less confrontational.


syd


----------



## Zareza

*deformación profesional = occupational habit / professional habit  *- but  the negative meaning disappears

* -* expression to describe habits that people have developed because of their jobs : an English teacher always wants/likes to point out the English errors of others, a social worker always wants to give people advice, a lawyer who only uses legal standards to judge if behaviours are right or wrong (Lewis)


----------



## Zareza

*anal character* = the type of personality that shows behavioral patterns acquired during the anal phase of childhood and that is characterized by an extreme tendency to order, obstinacy, perfectionism, cleanliness, punctuality and stinginess

In my opinion,  *anal character* / *being anal* has nothing to do with *deformación profesional*.


----------



## Marsianitoh

"Once a x always a x". I' m a teacher, I often correct people when they speak and when I realize my corrections are unwanted I apologize saying:  " lo siento, deformación profesional" or in English, " sorry, you know, once a teacher always a teacher".


----------



## SuperScuffer

I think "occupational hazard" as suggested would work quite well in a jokey way.


----------



## Zareza

SuperScuffer said:


> I think "occupational hazard" as suggested would work quite well in a jokey way.



Is* occupational hazard* like *riesgo profesional / laboral* ?


----------



## gato radioso

I´ve always understood this expression -in Spanish at least- as a bias in the way you judge things external to your profession, not as an obsession for accuracy in your job.

Examples of "deformación profesional":

-You just meet a beautiful lady, and, as you are a doctor, the first thing you notice is her light overweight or the unhealthy look in her eyes, instead of just saying "Hola, encantado de conocerte".
-You are a taxi driver. When you go for a walk around the city on your day off, you can help noticing every time someone else skip a traffic light.
-You are a civil servant. Every time someone asks you for something in your private life, you feel uncomfortable, because they haven´t asked for it in writing.


----------



## Zareza

*occupational hazard* = an injury or ailment resulting from the work one does or from the environment in which one works     

Hand injuries are an *occupational hazard* for typists.

I think that sometimes when this expression is used figuratively or (auto)ironically, like an excuse, in fact you try to diminish the embarrassment you are in because of your implication unrequested.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Zareza said:


> *occupational hazard* = an injury or ailment resulting from the work one does or from the environment in which one works
> 
> Hand injuries are an *occupational hazard* for typists.
> 
> I think that sometimes when this expression is used figuratively or (auto)ironically, like an excuse, in fact you try to diminish the embarrassment you are in because of your implication unrequested.


Occupational hazards/ riesgos laborales and the expression " deformación profesional" are different things. Occupational hazard does not translate " deformación profesional". I guess you could use " occupational hazard"/ riesgo laboral ironically to talk about the downsides of your job,the most common expression though is " gajes del oficio",  but that doesn't have anything to do with acting with " deformación profesional".


----------



## SuperScuffer

Marsianitoh said:


> Occupational hazards/ riesgos laborales and the expression " deformación profesional" are different things. Occupational hazard does not translate " deformación profesional". I guess you could use " occupational hazard"/ riesgo laboral ironically to talk about the downsides of your job, but that doesn't have anything to do with acting with " deformación profesional".


In Spanish that might be true, but we are looking for English options for "deformación profesional" which has no direct English translation.


----------



## Zareza

Zareza said:


> deformación profesional = occupational habit / professional habit



More  here. WR

But the differences aren't explained.


----------



## Curatica

gato radioso said:


> I´ve always understood this expression -in Spanish at least- as a bias in the way you judge things external to your profession, not as an obsession for accuracy in your job.
> 
> Examples of "deformación profesional":
> 
> -You just meet a beautiful lady, and, as you are a doctor, the first thing you notice is her light overweight or the unhealthy look in her eyes, instead of just saying "Hola, encantado de conocerte".
> -You are a taxi driver. When you go for a walk around the city on your day off, you can help noticing every time someone else skip a traffic light.
> -You are a civil servant. Every time someone asks you for something in your private life, you feel uncomfortable, because they haven´t asked for it in writing.


This is precisely the meaning in my language (Romanian). Very often, the expression is used jokingly, such as for instance: "At the restaurant, the music conductor always asks for a chopstick, instead of a fork".

The problem is that this expression is idiomatic to some languages, but the conveyed idea does not exist in the English culture. So, any attempt to translate the expression into English would be futile.


----------



## Marsianitoh

SuperScuffer said:


> In Spanish that might be true, but we are looking for English options for "deformación profesional" which has no direct English translation.


The only thing I was saying is that "occupational harzard " can hardly be a translation for " deformación profesional" because it means something totally different, that is, " riesgo laboral". I think that Doncarlos' suggestion " that's the X in me" and my " once a X, always an X" are good options.


----------



## Masood

Can anyone put "_deformación profesional_" in an example sentence, please? This might help with getting an accurate translation.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Masood said:


> Can anyone put "_deformación profesional_" in an example sentence, please? This might help with getting an accurate translation.


A(mi padre, fue poco a la escuela) B( mi madre, maestra de escuela jubilada)
A- Si el niño comería mejor no estaría tan gordo.
B- Comiera, tienes que decir comiera.
A- Ya estamos...
B- Perdona,  es deformación profesional, ya lo sabes.
I don't see how " occupational hazard"  can fit there. I guess that you could say ironically that one of the occupational hazards of being a teacher is that you may end up correcting everybody. Just as you can say that " uno de los gajes del oficio de profe es acabar corrigiendo a todo el mundo". However,  I don't think you could translate the last sentence in my example: " Sorry, it's just an occupational hazard". But I might be wrong.


----------



## Masood

Thanks! Some translations might be:
"Sorry. _Occupational hazard, _I'm afraid. You know how it is"
"Sorry, _force of habit_, I'm afraid. You know how it is."
"Sorry, I _bring my work home with me_ sometimes. You know how it is."


----------



## Zareza

If we understand occupational hazard = riesgo laboral IRONICALLY and JOKEY , then we have:

Because I am a teacher I am not anymore capable not to correct everybody when they are wrong. (ironically !)
I didn't know that it will be happening this (that I will correct everybody). Now I can't  anymore renounce at this habit.
The risk is to fall constantly in the same error (to correct everybody even in the bus). My job gives me the opportunity to fall all the time, it is the risk of falling. And I do my job even though I know that something bad could happen as a result (= take risks).

El riesgo es de caer todo el tiempo en la misma error.


----------



## Zareza

Curatica said:


> At the restaurant, the music conductor always asks for a chopstick, instead of a fork.


In my opinion this is an example of freudian slip. Because the music conductor doesn't use the baton in his job to eat with it.
We talk about a habit that you bring with you everywhere, a habit that deforms you. For this reason the expression is _deformación profesional_.

_Moderator's note 
Reference in third language deleted. Only Spanish and English may be used in this forum. 
Bevj_


----------



## gato radioso

Riesgo profesional, in Spanish at least is a negative factor especifically linked to your job. For example, a miner is usually more prone to lung diseases than a school teacher or a housewife, and so on...


----------



## Marsianitoh

Masood said:


> Thanks! Some translations might be:
> "Sorry. _Occupational hazard, _I'm afraid. You know how it is"
> "Sorry, _force of habit_, I'm afraid. You know how it is."
> "Sorry, I _bring my work home with me_ sometimes. You know how it is."


Imagine I'm a chef and I go to a restaurant with my family, when the waiter (who doesn't know I'm a chef) brings my food, instead of simply enjoying it, I pester him with all sorts of  questions about the dish. So, when I realize he's uncomfortable I just have to tell him:  " Sorry, occupational hazard, you know how it is." ¿Would the waiter understand straight away that that's  just the chef in me talking? 
I understand that one of the occupational hazards of being a chef is that you cannot simply enjoy your meals anymore, that you are always going to analyse them. In that sense developing a " deformación profesional", the inability to break a habit,  is an occupational hazard, a negative consequence of your job for you . What I find hard to understand is the use of  "occupational hazard" to describe the habit itself ( which is what deformación profesional means).


----------



## Masood

Marsianitoh said:


> Imagine I'm a chef and I go to a restaurant with my family, when the waiter (who doesn't know I'm a chef) brings my food, instead of simply enjoying it, I pester him with all sorts of  questions about the dish. So, when I realize he's uncomfortable I just have to tell him:  " Sorry, occupational hazard, you know how it is." ¿Would the waiter understand straight away that that's  just the chef in me talking?


No, I think you'd need to qualify that statement by explaining first that you were a chef, otherwise you might get a puzzled look from the waiter.
In your example of the married couple, they'd already know what each other does for a living.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Masood said:


> No, I think you'd need to qualify that statement by explaining first that you were a chef, otherwise you might get a puzzled look from the waiter.
> In your example of the married couple, they'd already know what each other does for a living.


Thanks for your patience Masood! If you said in Spanish " lo siento, es deformación profesional" you wouldn't have to explain anything else. In the same situation, would it be right to say " Sorry, you know, once a chef always a chef!" or " Sorry, that's the chef in me!"?


----------



## Masood

Marsianitoh said:


> Thanks for your patience Masood! If you said in Spanish " lo siento, es deformación profesional" you wouldn't have to explain anything else. In the same situation, would it be right to say " Sorry, you know, once a chef always a chef!" or " Sorry, that's the chef in me!"?


In the first one, I think you still need to add, for example: Sorry -I'm a chef - you know, once a chef always a chef!".
The second one works as is.


----------



## Zareza

Marsianitoh said:


> What I find hard to understand is the use of "occupational hazard" to describe the habit itself ( which is what deformación profesional means).


I think I don't understand what you don't understand. Can you explain more?


----------



## SuperScuffer

gato radioso said:


> Riesgo profesional, in Spanish at least is a negative factor especifically linked to your job. For example, a miner is usually more prone to lung diseases than a school teacher or a housewife, and so on...


Yes, but we aren't looking for a Spanish translation or wondering what this means in Spanish, we really don't care.  We are looking for an English phrase that works, because there is no direct translation of deformación profesional.

"An occupational hazard of being a chef is you are always wondering how they cooked the food, rather than just enjoying it."

A good translator rarely does a literal translation.


----------



## Zareza

_occupational hazard_ is used ironically ; is probably the irony too subtle?


----------



## SuperScuffer

Zareza said:


> _occupational hazard_ is used ironically ; can't probably this irony be perceived ?


I wouldn't say it's being used ironically, I think it's quite a common usage in English.  It's kind of a less serious, jokey usage.

"Lung cancer is an occupational hazard for asbestos workers." - serious.

"Staring intently at the cashier's teeth in the supermarket queue can be an occupational hazard for dentists" - jokey.


----------



## Marsianitoh

SuperScuffer said:


> Yes, but we aren't looking for a Spanish translation or wondering what this means in Spanish, we really don't care.  We are looking for an English phrase that works, because there is no direct translation of deformación profesional.
> 
> "An occupational hazard of being a chef is you are always wondering how they cooked the food, rather than just enjoying it."
> 
> A good translator rarely does a literal translation.


Yes but you have to explain the whole situation , you can't just substitute" " deformación profesional"by " occupational hazard" in many examples in which in Spanish we just say " deformación profesional".  If a guy is staring at your car  and he notices that you're looking at him wondering what's wrong with him, he will say " perdona, es deformación profesional" and you will inmediately understand he's a mechanic or a car salesman. If he says in English " Sorry, occupational hazard" ¿do you understand the same? Or do you have to say " Sorry, it is just one of the occupational hazards of being a mechanic". And then wouldn't it just be more straight forward to say " Sorry, that's just the mechanic in me!".
Saying that " ( developing) the habit  of x is one of the occupational hazards of Y job" translates/ explains " deformación profesional, " occupational hazard" on it's own doesn't.


----------



## Aviador

belén said:


> I believe this is a Spanish word game that comes from "formación profesional" (this is an educational alternative to high school, for people who doesn't think they will be attending University, so they specialize in a particular job (car mechanic, plumber...)
> 
> So I have the feeling "deformación profesional" comes from that.
> 
> B


Not really. _Deformación_ refers exactly to what _deformation_ means in English, a deformity, either physical or behavioral, that workers develop under the load of their job. It can be something trivial like the excessive muscular development of a professional tennis player's dominant arm compared to his other one, or a more serious condition like the one that affects certain poultry workers. So, a _deformación profesional_ is a physical mark or a certain set behavior, like the one affecting language teachers some of our colleagues gave as an example before, that the repetitive exercise of their job produces in workers.
The saying _deformación profesional_ is often used to apologize for compulsory acting in a certain manner, blaming the habit acquired during the exercise of somebody's job.

_Moderator's note 
Quotation of deleted post also deleted.
Bevj_


----------



## SuperScuffer

Marsianitoh said:


> Yes but you have to explain the whole situation , you can't just substitute" " deformación profesional"by " occupational hazard" in many examples in which in Spanish we just say " deformación profesional".  If a guy is staring at your car  and he notices that you're looking at him wondering what's wrong with him, he will say " perdona, es deformación profesional" and you will inmediately understand he's a mechanic or a car salesman. If he says in English " Sorry, occupational hazard" ¿do you understand the same? Or do you have to say " Sorry, it is just one of the occupational hazards of being a mechanic". And then wouldn't it just be more straight forward to say " Sorry, that's just the mechanic in me!".
> Saying that " ( developing) the habit  of x is one of the occupational hazards of Y job" translates/ explains " deformación profesional, " occupational hazard" on it's own doesn't.


Please look at the examples already given by native Engish speakers of how you would use "occupational hazard" to convey the same meaning.  I think you are too hung up on what it means in Spanish to appreciate that it can be used differently in English.


----------



## Marsianitoh

I've looked at them, have you read my posts?
An occupational hazard of being a chef is getting burnt.
An occupational hazard of being a chef is you are always wondering how they cooked the food, rather than just enjoying it.
"Getting burnt" and " being always wondering how they cooked the food rather than just enjoying it" ( which is what  describes what the deformación profesional in this case is)  are examples of occupational hazards.  I f  you wanted to translate "quemaduras" you wouldn't say " occupational hazard", if you want to translate " deformación profesional " you can't just say "occupational hazard" you have to be more specific and use a sentence in which you say what  attitude or habit is an occupational hazard of which job (unless it's obvious from the context, that is, everybody knows what job we are talking about and what habit connected to that job we are regarding as an occupational hazard ). Otherwise, as in the example in #49,  you won't be understood. " Occupational hazard" is a part of the expression you use to translate " deformación profesional", you say " an occupational hazard of x is that you do y" . if you wanted to translate a sentence like " tengo un grave problema de deformación profesional" would you  just  say " I have a bad case of occupational hazard"?


----------

